# swaping a Skyline GT-R R32 RB26DETT 89-94 engine in a 93 240sx



## mynameis240sx (Sep 22, 2005)

i bought a Skyline GT-R R32 RB26DETT enigne, im getting ready to swap it, i was wondering if anyone ever did this b4, and how the car will handle and how fast will it be riding, and how hard is it to find tune up parts, and so on, this will be a daily drive, in summer. i really wanted to get going on this, but i just want to know if this was a good thing to do, or should i just swap a srdet (speeling) engine, compare 205 hp to 377, wut do you guys think, and if any1 has this engine how hard is it to fix/find parts/tune up. 
thanks


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

I am willing to be you don't own a rb26dett, and you may not even own a 240. On top of that its SR20DET and SPELLING! But know what i'll through you a bone you can start by looking here


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you should be comparing 205 to 280, not 380. i dont see it even feasible that you bought that motor and know nothing about it. yes it has been done but not as twin turbo. you cannot fit both turbo's. it is very hard to swap and requires plenty of fabrication.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

lol this guy is full of it.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Actually I do believe the twin turbo setup has been done before


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

little240boy said:


> Actually I do believe the twin turbo setup has been done before



Mine kept both turbos. The over all swap was a pain in the ass and ALOT of money.


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

the twin turbo has been done check the july issue of Modified Mag.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

little240boy said:


> Actually I do believe the twin turbo setup has been done before


mckinney has mounts and downpipes for the twin turbo set up in order to keep them. It has been done before. As far as the r32 gtr goes make sure you get the collar on the crank for the oil pump fixed or you'll regret it when your engine dies because of oil starvation(very common problem with r32 gtr engine).


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

lyon23 said:


> mckinney has mounts and downpipes for the twin turbo set up in order to keep them. It has been done before. As far as the r32 gtr goes make sure you get the collar on the crank for the oil pump fixed or you'll regret it when your engine dies because of oil starvation(very common problem with r32 gtr engine).



I did mine by converting the car to rhd + a rb25 mountkit. Also the collar is dependent on the year r32. Nissan fixed the problem in mid 93. Mine was a late model 93, so I did not have to worry about the issue. And its only an issue when your over 500hp, or an extended rev limit. -8k is safe for the old version.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

so your screen name should be "thesnails" !


----------



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

this is very possible, given the fact that you have great mechanical skills to go along with alot of time and money.

check out the drift factory project to get an idea of what you're getting yourself into:

http://www.driftfactory.com/dfcar.php

im with these guys saying that you dont have this engine, but if you really do - then more power to you. 

it really is not worth it, why spend an extra $10,000+ on a bigger twin turbo engine for 80 horsepower more, when you can get an sr20det for much cheaper, and guess what the stock internals are built to handle 400-500 horse. (supposedly, but ive also seen it done once)

if you've got the money then do it, if you was to save yourself some headaches get the sr20det.

definitely check out this project:

http://www.driftfactory.com/dfcar.php


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i remember mckinney working on it but never heard about it being finalized so i didnt think it got done. single turbo is better anyways


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

If you don't have the motor which I also agree that you don't, can I make a suggestion. Don't get an RB26 but its the best, you need the best. The one guy in Calgary that has that swap, has it as the company showcar and it represents the skill and effort they can put into cars. A lot of mechanics have really really sweet car because its another way for them to advertise. I'd get a series II RB25 which I've heard holds roughly 500hp on stock internals (more then enough for you) and upgrade the turbo, injectors, Z32 MAF, Greddy intake manifold, bigger FMIC, exhaust, tuned ECU, power FC or E-manage. Depending on the turbo selection, you could have close to 350-400hp there. I can almost garuntee that this setup is cheaper or close to the same price as putting in a RB26 stock everything. Save your wallet and a headache buddy


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

For us Aussies its not a hard swap at all, i really want one in my 240 but with a 3 litre block. But cos u guys are LHD it causes more poblems for yas dont it?


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

The$nail said:


> I did mine by converting the car to rhd + a rb25 mountkit. Also the collar is dependent on the year r32. Nissan fixed the problem in mid 93. Mine was a late model 93, so I did not have to worry about the issue. And its only an issue when your over 500hp, or an extended rev limit. -8k is safe for the old version.


Thanks for the info.. :thumbup:


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

anyone noticed how this guy had this as his first post and hasn't responded at all yet?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a buddy with the RB26DETT in it with the RB25 Tranny. It's out of an R32 also. It's pushing 345 but it has some internal mods (Cams, Pulleys, Head Gasket, Valves, Valve Springs, etc.). It can be done for sure, but I second the fact that the dude hasn't even freakin responded to his own thread and that it was his first post.

However, I'm gonna give him the benifit of the doubt, and say this: IF you do, in fact, have a Twin Turbo GT-R Skyline motor, let's see it. Post pics or something, but let's see this motor. If you think I'm bullshittin about my buddy's RB I can go out to the shop at any time and take pics and post them. I want to see this RB26DETT that supposedly has 380 horsepower, and that you are going to drop into your 240. Hell, I wanna see the dam 240. We are very anal about people comin on to this forum and just comin on to bullshit everybody and think you're cool. If you've got it, let's see it. That's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

here's a website of the guys who did my engine work + some other cars of theirs.

www.autodream.ca


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

good one afroeman. im wit you on that post.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get a R32 front clip? I've got the money, plus I'm going to give the AWD 240 thing a try. (Don't flame me for this crap. If you haven't tried it....shutup!) I'm looking to spend 6k on the clip. Then another 1,000 on the replacement parts...(ie...waterpump, headgasket, timingbelt...you know...) I just have to use the front clip. Thanks in advance.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

zellx2004, dude a AWD would be amazing. However, I'll point you in the right direction by giving you this link, it'll help u know what you may or may not be getting your self into

http://racebread.com/smf/index.php?topic=433.0

I actually thought of this crazy idea as well but didn't seem worth it. Good luck though


----------



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

if all of your concerns are having an engine with the ability to hold 500HP on stock internals,....

then why not save yourself time trouble effort and money and get the sr20det. upgrade the turbo to a garrett disco potato or sumthing creative, and be happy with what you have. you do not need to go spend $15000 on installing a fuckin skyline engine in your 240sx. that is, unless you have the money and experience to do so. then more power to ya.

sr20det, same hp gain can be accomplished, for half the cost. :cheers:


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

well dude I really hate to put you in your place but I have a skyline engine in my car and it didn't even come close to 15grand. HOWEVER! I know what you meant was an RB26DETT where as I have an Rb20DET. Please don't be so broad when u say skyline engine. There are so many who knows what u meant. personally I think the rb sounds a lot better as well and considering it was cheaper then the sr20 I went ahead and did that and don't regret it at all. By the way, the SR20 is a weaker engine then the RB26DETT so don't even try to compare it, period.


----------



## mynameis240sx (Sep 22, 2005)

umm in your face evryone it is a twin and its stright from a skyline and this is where i ordered it from, im not full of nuthing u just dont know thats all
so dont talk smack if you dont, and now ure prob gonna think about getting one to....

http://www.jspecautosports.com/catalog_product.aspx?prod_id=53
http://www.jspecautosports.com/cata...utosports.com/catalog_product.aspx?prod_id=53


----------



## mynameis240sx (Sep 22, 2005)

xs240sx said:


> if all of your concerns are having an engine with the ability to hold 500HP on stock internals,....
> 
> then why not save yourself time trouble effort and money and get the sr20det. upgrade the turbo to a garrett disco potato or sumthing creative, and be happy with what you have. you do not need to go spend $15000 on installing a fuckin skyline engine in your 240sx. that is, unless you have the money and experience to do so. then more power to ya.
> 
> sr20det, same hp gain can be accomplished, for half the cost. :cheers:


 1500 more + 1100 mounts im only spening like 5 grand, and itll b perfect i just gotta get drive shafts from a 300zx, im not asking ppl what to do i was asking if annyone done it b4 so they can give me tips...
thnaks


----------



## mynameis240sx (Sep 22, 2005)

little240boy said:


> here's a website of the guys who did my engine work + some other cars of theirs.
> 
> www.autodream.ca


thats way to expensive, 3 g u get AMS and ECU and tranny..


----------



## mynameis240sx (Sep 22, 2005)

little240boy said:


> well dude I really hate to put you in your place but I have a skyline engine in my car and it didn't even come close to 15grand. HOWEVER! I know what you meant was an RB26DETT where as I have an Rb20DET. Please don't be so broad when u say skyline engine. There are so many who knows what u meant. personally I think the rb sounds a lot better as well and considering it was cheaper then the sr20 I went ahead and did that and don't regret it at all. By the way, the SR20 is a weaker engine then the RB26DETT so don't even try to compare it, period.


no i meant the RB26DETT


----------



## mynameis240sx (Sep 22, 2005)

i got the engine like 4 mounths ago, i got a price quote from auto works of MI he told me 1300$ to put in and tune, + mounts + small stuff like the drive shaft ETC. 
i just wanted to know if thats a good swap, or should i just go with the SR20 i dont know anything about that engine, nor this DETT, y do think im asking, i can sell the engine on ebay ez, and get a SR20 but whats the best way to go as far as power and better fitment, anyone here have the SR20 swap, how does ride? and how expenxive it is to build to 350HP? 
im not looking to spend more then 5g


----------



## nightwing822000 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Uh, okie dokie, my 2 cents*

Alrighty then, here's my 2 cents, Im new here, so you can take it or leave it, whatever. Anymawhootles.......There's a local shop around where I live that do anything for me. I considered, NOTE the word, CONSIDERED, a RB or an SR20 Swap for my 240, but it would have cost me more than I payed for my truck, more time then i got, and more tears than my first born, so I said eh no. Anyways, I like how "mynameis240SX" waited til everybody jumped on him before responding, almost like he was using the time to "research" what he said he was going to. Almost like he has "No idea" what he was talking about at first. But then came back with halfway intelligent ideas. I dont't know, maybe i'm talkin out of my ass, who knows?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nightwing822000 said:


> Alrighty then, here's my 2 cents, Im new here, so you can take it or leave it, whatever. Anymawhootles.......There's a local shop around where I live that do anything for me. I considered, NOTE the word, CONSIDERED, a RB or an SR20 Swap for my 240, but it would have cost me more than I payed for my truck, more time then i got, and more tears than my first born, so I said eh no. Anyways, I like how "mynameis240SX" waited til everybody jumped on him before responding, almost like he was using the time to "research" what he said he was going to. Almost like he has "No idea" what he was talking about at first. But then came back with halfway intelligent ideas. I dont't know, maybe i'm talkin out of my ass, who knows?



mostlikely he saw he wasnt being too smart on his first post, and dediced to SEARCH which would have been a good idea from the start...and now came back saying all that.....where are the actual pics of his engine? i see the jspec pics for their engines that doesnt proof shit.

i can say...... Hey guys i got 2 SR20DET's a black and red top which should i install and sell? and post pics from www.venus-auto.com that easy

Let him take pics of the engine, put a glass of milk and cookies on top with a notebook that has his name on a sheet of paper....that SIMPLE!!!

I really dont care...but this is getting no where......just either shut every one up...or.....well you know.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

little240boy said:


> zellx2004, dude a AWD would be amazing. However, I'll point you in the right direction by giving you this link, it'll help u know what you may or may not be getting your self into
> 
> http://racebread.com/smf/index.php?topic=433.0
> 
> I actually thought of this crazy idea as well but didn't seem worth it. Good luck though


Thanks, but I've got about 3 years of machining expirence with both CNC and traditional machines. I'm sure I can handle it. I'm trying to do a write up on it too. Maybe it can save you guys some money if you ever want to do it.


----------



## driftfactory (Sep 26, 2005)

A properly done RB26DETT swap (no cutting corners) is going to run you 10k min if you do the labor yourself. Even if you do manage to get a clip under 6k, chances are there are going to be a lot of things that need to be replaced. As far as having someone do it for you, prices very greatly and I have heard countless horror stories about shops trying this swap just to get the $$$ and jacking the whole thing up. DO NOT LET A SHOP USE YOU AS THE TEST CASE! Only go to a shop that has one or two of these under their belt already and try to get a look at the ones they have done before turning your car over to them.

As far as doing AWD in the 240, I would say it's not worth it. The amount of work that it would take to just fit all of the systems in would be huge (it's already huge with the RWD setup) and the AWD will NEVER work right. Remember that the GTR is computer heavy. Computers control every aspect of the AWD, HICAS, ABS, ect.. The computer also doesn't know that it’s in a 240sx, it still thinks it's in a GTR. That said, the computer will never be able to correctly dole out the power and manage all the systems the way it is supposed to and you will likely find that the AWD actually ends up hurting the cars performance. 

The RB26DETT is not a bad choice for the motor. It can reach higher hp numbers than the SR, but the real strength is that it can reach the same hp numbers more reliably. 500hp on an SR is attainable but I don't care how well you build it, it's going to eventually run into problems. 500 hp on an RB26 is nothing, it can do it for years without any problems. The power band is also much better. However, I really do not recommend this motor to a novice. You really need to know what you are doing behind the wheel and under the hood before you even think about this swap.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I DO MY OWN WORK


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Motor not meant for a novice. I'm aware. but I'm not worried about it. If I in the car, I'll be happy cause I was in a skyline powered 240 bitches! lol.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Loki said:


> mostlikely he saw he wasnt being too smart on his first post, and dediced to SEARCH which would have been a good idea from the start...and now came back saying all that.....where are the actual pics of his engine? i see the jspec pics for their engines that doesnt proof shit.
> 
> i can say...... Hey guys i got 2 SR20DET's a black and red top which should i install and sell? and post pics from www.venus-auto.com that easy
> 
> ...



Im all for Loki, I wouldnt recomend a swap like that to a novice, especially if someone is an experienced driver. i couldnt imagine the understeer on that machine wit da rb26dett. i dunno dats my opinion.


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

zzzz... *Wakes up and settles for a rb20*


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

The$nail said:


> zzzz... *Wakes up and settles for a rb20*



*slaps* KA-T


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

^.........word


----------



## mynameis240sx (Sep 22, 2005)

driftfactory said:


> A properly done RB26DETT swap (no cutting corners) is going to run you 10k min if you do the labor yourself. Even if you do manage to get a clip under 6k, chances are there are going to be a lot of things that need to be replaced. As far as having someone do it for you, prices very greatly and I have heard countless horror stories about shops trying this swap just to get the $$$ and jacking the whole thing up. DO NOT LET A SHOP USE YOU AS THE TEST CASE! Only go to a shop that has one or two of these under their belt already and try to get a look at the ones they have done before turning your car over to them.
> 
> As far as doing AWD in the 240, I would say it's not worth it. The amount of work that it would take to just fit all of the systems in would be huge (it's already huge with the RWD setup) and the AWD will NEVER work right. Remember that the GTR is computer heavy. Computers control every aspect of the AWD, HICAS, ABS, ect.. The computer also doesn't know that it’s in a 240sx, it still thinks it's in a GTR. That said, the computer will never be able to correctly dole out the power and manage all the systems the way it is supposed to and you will likely find that the AWD actually ends up hurting the cars performance.
> 
> The RB26DETT is not a bad choice for the motor. It can reach higher hp numbers than the SR, but the real strength is that it can reach the same hp numbers more reliably. 500hp on an SR is attainable but I don't care how well you build it, it's going to eventually run into problems. 500 hp on an RB26 is nothing, it can do it for years without any problems. The power band is also much better. However, I really do not recommend this motor to a novice. You really need to know what you are doing behind the wheel and under the hood before you even think about this swap.


fianlly some1 not taking BS. no i wasnt gonna do the AWD c they take the 26 engine and they get the RWD off the 32 (i think 32) w/e they get it from a skyline and it fits perfect and it works fine, autoworks of MI, told me a grand to put it in + 3g of parts, driveshaft, intercooler piping, and mounts, / downpipe. the shop i plan to do this has done a alot of sr20s swaps and some skyline 25000 eninge swabs but the guys new wut they were talking about for me. i got the engine cheap compared to other places that worried me a bit, well so you say it should last 10K? asuming it has 30k-50k on it? or will it last longer?


----------



## driftfactory (Sep 26, 2005)

mynameis240sx said:


> fianlly some1 not taking BS. no i wasnt gonna do the AWD c they take the 26 engine and they get the RWD off the 32 (i think 32) w/e they get it from a skyline and it fits perfect and it works fine, autoworks of MI, told me a grand to put it in + 3g of parts, driveshaft, intercooler piping, and mounts, / downpipe. the shop i plan to do this has done a alot of sr20s swaps and some skyline 25000 eninge swabs but the guys new wut they were talking about for me. i got the engine cheap compared to other places that worried me a bit, well so you say it should last 10K? asuming it has 30k-50k on it? or will it last longer?


My reference to 10k was in relation to the cost involved in getting a quality swap up and running. Assuming that they replaced the pump collar and adjusted to tuning for USA crap gas it should last just fine. But remember, you get what you pay for, so be careful with this thing.

P.S. I know about the rwd tranny thing. My Car The AWD was for the guy above that was talking about doing it that way.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

mynameis240sx said:


> thats way to expensive, 3 g u get AMS and ECU and tranny..


These prices are in Canadian dollars as well. For me to import an engine with duty and stuff from the states, it would have been more expensive i think. For my Rb20, it was 2 grand CDN! Thats about 1500US. Plus I didn't need to worry about shipping or duty, who knows may have been cheaper by 100 bucks or something.

back on topic, dude I wanna see pics and stuff when you get it. I mean all props to you for getting one and putting it in yourself, if thats the case. 

As for the AWD guy, thats great that you have 3+ yrs doing CNC machining. However, this will not help you find parts that you cannot fabricate, good luck anyways but don't be so defensive, I was trying to give you hand, not discourage you.


----------



## spank044 (Sep 29, 2005)

*expensive and drastic*

we dropped one into a '92 240 and i suggest that no one else everdoes it again, first of all the hard mounts did work, yet the turbos and downpipes did not fit, steering didn't make it and the fan was even tighter, lose the idea and go for the ka24det all the way, mine can dust a '89 sr powered 240 at 7 lbs of boost and its way more torquey (spelling?). the real kicker is that my ka has 338,465 miles on it with bad motor mounts.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

that's why we use the Mckinney motorsports Touge downpipe. and for the fan, you can't use the stock mechanical fan. You have to use a permacool fan. It's a push or pull type so it'll work both ways. and it costs only 100, pretty good for how much air it flows.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Good point zellx. About the downpipe, I'd suggest getting a custom one made, the one I saw yesterday was two, 2 1/4 inch pipes coming into a 3 1/2 inch downpipe, and it clears steering with ease. Other guys have told me that the Mck. DP is still custom for this application but universal enough for it not to fit in some cases. Save yourself a hassle and just get a custom one done, it'll look and fit a helleva lot better


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

little240boy said:


> Good point zellx. About the downpipe, I'd suggest getting a custom one made, the one I saw yesterday was two, 2 1/4 inch pipes coming into a 3 1/2 inch downpipe, and it clears steering with ease. Other guys have told me that the Mck. DP is still custom for this application but universal enough for it not to fit in some cases. Save yourself a hassle and just get a custom one done, it'll look and fit a helleva lot better


Good point. One of stuff is kick ass.


----------

